# Best bags and such for carrying flips.



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Best bags and such for carrying flips...

I love flippery and backpacking and edc items. If I die in the woods/field/out-&-about and archeologists discover my remains I hope they are as intrigued as I am about Otzi and his gear.

Now how to carry our slings on different outings and daily life.

No.1 is my pocketses.
No.2 various bags.
No.3 in vehicles.

One can never have too many pockets...if a shirt has no pockets it is underwear.


----------



## Wiconsinconcepts (Oct 5, 2019)

20191107/1e9b8fb230c9b116f9e0a75f7fa673c7.plisthttps://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20191107/e7d407e242b084ab0182da968c91a0be.plist
















I like to carry this. Fits in the car center council. Fits easy in a backpack. Actually have three of the same case. One with my favorite slings and some ammo. One with my back up slings and some ammo. One with just ammo.


----------



## Wiconsinconcepts (Oct 5, 2019)

I can fit two of those cases in this small single strap bag


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I carry one of these belt packs just about every where. Holds two frames and plenty of ammo. Plus a little 380 tucks nicely into the inside pocket.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

I've got a canvas green satchel. Bout the size of a laptop bag. I can put 1-2 frames in there plus a variety of ammo, some gloves and shooting glasses, pipe and lighter, knit cap, jacket, books, etc. It also doubles as a nice game bag if I happen to be hunting. For daily edc use I just throw a small frame in my back pocket with some ammo. Usually the frame pictured.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

My hand made hunting bag a lot of time and thought went in to making it design after a long hunters hunting bag.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

If I was to buy one it would be this one or one like it.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Here's my always ready to go pack for when targets of opportunity present themselves, i.e. monkeys, monitor lizards, snakes, rats, jungle geckos that wandered off-range coming indoors (I normally leave geckos alone but these burrow into groceries and leave a ton of poop), wasps and other insects...

Fits 3 frames if one of them is an LBS. I've also got a sideshooter and an axiom poly in there with different set-ups for the appropriate situation and 3 different kinds of ammo - steel, glass and clay... And the outside loops are great to holster the LBS. I can't remember how much but it was quite cheap from Aliexpress... lemme know if you want one too and I'll look for the link to it...


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Very nice, ere'body.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> My hand made hunting bag a lot of time and thought went in to making it design after a long hunters hunting bag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the bag Ghost. I've got a soft spot for the old school hunting bags like the ones pioneers used. What are the paracords with beads for? I'm imagining you could stick a duck/pigeon head in the loop and cinch it tight, but I'm just guessing.


----------



## desert drifter (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm probably a little late to this party but this is my walking around sling bag. It is an old GI mess kit pouch. It'll hold what ever the flip of the day is, an old Buck 112 Ranger knife, a marble bag full of ammo, water bottle, fire kit and some finger food.

















Old GI surplus web gear and field equipment is cheap and hard to beat.

'drif


----------

